# PC schaltet sich nach 2 Sekunden wieder selber aus.



## Powidl (26. November 2014)

Hello liebe Troubleshooter,

Der PC ist mittlerweile schon gute 5 Jahre alt und hatte an und für sich keine großartigen Probleme.
Nun kommt es oft dazu das der PC sich 2 Sekunden nach dem Hochfahren automatisch wieder ausschaltet (Lüfter arbeiten kurz). Wenn man es sehhhhr oft wiederholt startet der PC auch irgendwann. Sobald der PC korrekt hochgefahren wurde läuft er Problem los.
Die Festplatte von der gebootet werden soll wurde bereits ausgetauscht, und der Fehler kam trotzdem noch vor. Chipsatztreiber und BIOS sind ebenfalls auf dem neuesten Stand. RAM wurde auch schon mit Prime95 getestet.

Setup:
MB: Asus M4A78-E
NT: Thermaltake Lightpower 450W
CPU: AMD PHII 950BE 3.2GHz
RAM:
2x OCZ Gold Edition DIMM Kit 4GB, DDR2-1066, CL5-6-6-18
2x Corsair XMS2 DIMM 2GB, DDR2-800, CL5-5-5-18
Graka: hd 4890 vapor x

Bitte um Vorschläge woran das Problem liegen könnte und wie man diese beseitigt.


----------



## azzih (26. November 2014)

Kann sein dass das Netzteil nach ein paar Jahren nicht mehr genug Power liefert. Wenn du ein Austauschnetzteil hättest könntest du ja  mal testen obs daran liegt.


----------



## Mark.us (26. November 2014)

entweder das netzteil oder das mainboard will nicht mehr ! musst du gegebenfalls prüfen


----------



## Moerli_me (26. November 2014)

Steck mal beim Mainboard alle Pins aus (Power Switch, CPU LED, ...) und überbrücke den Kontakt kurz damit er startet.
Hatte so ein Problem letztens bei einem Bekannten, da gingen auch immer nur kurz die Lüfter und so an und nach ein paar Sekunden waren die wieder aus.

Hat sich herrausgestellt, dass nur der Einschaltknopf kaputt war.


----------



## Powidl (28. November 2014)

Danke für die Meldungen,
ja ich hab leider momentan kein Ersatznetzteil, und bin leider kein Elektrotechniker, wie kann ich den Kontakt am besten überbrücken?


----------



## BertB (28. November 2014)

mit nem schraubenzieher,

am besten downloadest du die gebrauchsanleitung von dem mainboard, (außer du hast noch das papierding)
da steht drin, welche genau
eigentlich isses aber immer gleich angeordnet

die pins pw+ und pw-, oder so ähnlich
kann auch pws+ und pws+ heißen
power switch halt


----------



## ACDSee (28. November 2014)

Moin,

ich hatte ebenfalls das Problem, dass der Rechner mehrere Anläufe benötigte um zu starten. Teils 15x an und aus und wieder an ging.
Ich hatte erst Board, dann NT und dann RAM getauscht.

Letztlich lag es bei mir am RAM. Der Speicher lief zwar durch alle Tests problemlos durch, nach Tausch des RAMs waren die Probleme aber weg.
Daher würde ich zuerst versuchen mal versuchen den Speicher auszuschließen.

also:
Test 1 mit nur einem Modul 
Test 2 mit dem anderen Modul
Test 3 andere RAM-Bank
Test 4 anderes Speicherkit

Evtl. ist es bei dir ein ähnliches Problem.


----------



## Powidl (29. November 2014)

Danke für den Tipp mit den RAM, aber das wurde schon alles durchprobiert, mit 2 Modulen und 4 Modulen und den 1. Dual Channel und den 2. Dual Channel, und es kam immer wieder zum Problem. 
Melde mich sobald ich ein Ergebnis habe.


----------



## bschicht86 (29. November 2014)

Stell mal im BIOS "Power ON after AC loss" oder ähnlich an. Damit startet der PC von alleine, sobald du den Netzschalter einschaltest.

Wenn er damit sauber hochfährt, dann liegts definitiv am Netzteil. Es wird zwar noch sauber laufen, jedoch hat der "Einschaltvorgang" wohl eine kleine Macke.
Ich hatte auch jahrelang so ein Netzteil. Am Ende habe ich mich mit der BIOS-Option und einer schaltbaren Steckdose beholfen.


----------

